# Today is Renata Tebaldi's 100th Birthday



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Truly a great lady!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I mentioned my favorite story about her before that she always hailed a cab in a strong baritone voice you could hear down the block.


----------



## davidscalvini (Jan 1, 2018)

Along with Varnay, my favorite operatic voice!


----------



## davidscalvini (Jan 1, 2018)

Although not particularly known for her Wagner singing, she is, in my opinion, one of the greatest voices to ever sing Elsa.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I will never forget her "Tre assi e un paio" from Fanciulla del West. Totally incredible!!!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Buon compleanno Renata!









The one candle represents a century!


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

She was well-presented on discs, but only early live recordings could fully show her glorious voice and artistry.

Don't miss out:

*1) La forza del destino - Mitropoulos (1953)*






*2) Messa da Requiem - De Sabata (1951) **






*The Toscanini one is great too if you can put up with the sound.

*3) Lohengrin - Santini (1954)*






*4) Falstaff - Serafin (1958)*






*5) Giovanna d'Arco - Simonetto (1951)*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

My first recording with her



and first recital LP

Remembering Renata Tebaldi born 100 years ago.


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

I believe this video to be quite fitting on such a day:






Happy 100th anniversary to one of the great operatic voices!


----------

